# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  كولكشن أزياء تركية

## دموع الغصون

كولكشن أزياء تركية    كولكشن 2011 , كولكشن 2012 , كولكشن منوع , أزياء 2011 , أزياء 2012 , أزياء تركية

----------


## بسمه

*في كتيـــــــــــر اشيا مهضووومه حبيتها يسلموووو ايديكي*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*هاد كتير فيو شياكة تسلميلي*  :Bl (28):

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور 
راق لي تواجد أرواحكن هنا 
ودي وشذى وردي

----------


## rand yanal

بجنننوا .. بس مافي بالسوق متل ما بشوف انا متل هيك أشياء أماكن أماكن هدول بعمان أكتر شي  :Frown:

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة رند على المرور 
بتمنى تلاقي طلبك  بسهوله 
..

----------


## sajoo

nice  :Icon32:

----------


## (dodo)

حلويييييييييييييييييين كتير

----------


## &روان&

يسلمو كتيييييييير

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات على المرور

----------


## shams spring

*بجننوووو زوووووووء كتيــــر دموع 

هاد روووعة وانوووو بدي منه :'((((*

----------


## دموع الغصون

كتير زوء اختيارك شمس 
مشكورة على المرور

----------

